# Yay! I finally did it!



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

After 9 months of lurking here, going betta crazy and way too many water changes I finalllllllly got a ten gallon tank and all the stuff to divide it. Plus I got an order of wonderful hornwort & duckweed (or is it frogbit?) in the mail today from a great person from the plantedtank.net forum and they gave us a filter as well!!!
I am now thinking shrimp method may be easiest, although I am severely scarred from reading about JKFish's planaria outbreak with the shrimp..
I'll post some pictures and keep everyone updated! And have questions!
Right now here's the plants in their critter keepers:


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

congrats, can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay here's the fam settling in with their new floating plants...
The first is my original betta Clampy playing futbol with his ping pong ball..he's so cute!!
Then there's Hannaford my orange SBD rescue looking handsome!
Then Pantheon- a CT in action-he dances through the water-
Then there's an arial of three of my critter keepers with Clampy, Hannaford and Phantom (they are 6 gallons and then 1.5 gallons-I also have 2 3gallon criiteer keepers-and I can't wait to replace these all with a cycled tank or two...  which I am going to start setting up now!)
The last two are Snowbear


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

as for lighting I got a florescent grow strip lamp from walmart for ten$ today and I am going to use that to keep the plants growing in the critter keepers by placing it above them while I am cycling the new ten gallon. I hope that works okay, the bettas are freaked out by how bright it is actually right now...


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I divided the tank today and am waiting for the silicon to cure, I also added the gravel and the granite I've been collecting as well as some plastic plants (when it is cycled I will replace these with the live plants). I will be using the shrimp cycling method!!! So excited can hardly wait!


----------



## Connieconcon (Nov 15, 2010)

I love the floating plant! I've been looking for them at pet stores, but I think I'm going to need to order them online.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

yeah it's hornwort, duckweed and some kind of grass.. all floaters, I ordered online from a member at plantedtank.net their username is: toddnbecka maybe they have some more!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I actuallly did my first waterchnages today after adding the floating plants, the water smelled like lakewater..the kind I like to go swimming in in the summer !!


----------



## Connieconcon (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

sjones where did you get those pink plants? I really like them but haven't seen any in the stores.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I got them at a local fish store, can't remember the brand, they are silk.. however I have to say I am now a live plant enthusiast!!


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

sjones said:


> I got them at a local fish store, can't remember the brand, they are silk.. however I have to say I am now a live plant enthusiast!!


Thanks, I actually have a 10 gallon planted tank, ended up removing all fake plants. (Generally not a fan.) But I am about to set up another 10 gallon as a sorority and was looking into using fake silk plants instead (cheaper to set up, lol).


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Are there any pictures of your planted tank up? I'd love to see them!
Silk Plants are expensive too!


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

sjones said:


> Are there any pictures of your planted tank up? I'd love to see them!
> Silk Plants are expensive too!


I have an old picture of my first tank setup in the main page for betta tank pics, but I changed it around since then. I'm going to take a few pics soon and post them up though!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

oh! let me know when it's posted!


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

sjones said:


> oh! let me know when it's posted!


Hey, just posted up pics of my planted tank! They're to the bottom of this page-
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=549439&posted=1#post549439


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

ohhhhhh, preetttyyyy fishies!!!!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey SJones  Glad to see you're back, it's been a while.

If you get a planeria outbreak, your bettas will probably eat them and then thank you for the snack  . Your tank is looking awesome! I can't wait to see more.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

JKfish said:


> Hey SJones  Glad to see you're back, it's been a while.
> 
> If you get a planeria outbreak, your bettas will probably eat them and then thank you for the snack  . Your tank is looking awesome! I can't wait to see more.


Tanks JKFish!
Hope everything's good on your end!
I'm so excited! (Not for the planaria) I'm still waiting for the aquarium silicone to cure where I used it on the divider (I used a lot) It's been 48 hours, I'll probably clean out the tank really well with hot water and then fill it and throw the shrimp in!
Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Off to buy some pantyhose for my shrimp! 
Sorry, just had to say that!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

sjones said:


> Off to buy some pantyhose for my shrimp!
> Sorry, just had to say that!


LOL!

Your tanks look great!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Tanks!

I have put the shrimp in, the tank is cycling now, the only issue is the water temperature, it is at 60 degrees. I have read it takes longer to cycle at lower temps, anyhow does anyone know if it'll work at this temp? I am using all my heaters in the 5 critter keepers I have, and really don't have the money to buy another heater (especially since it will only be used for a month and i still haven't gotten a test kit) My plan is to just let the tank run and then test it in a few weeks when I get a kit...Thoughts?


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

sjones said:


> Tanks!
> 
> I have put the shrimp in, the tank is cycling now, the only issue is the water temperature, it is at 60 degrees. I have read it takes longer to cycle at lower temps, anyhow does anyone know if it'll work at this temp? I am using all my heaters in the 5 critter keepers I have, and really don't have the money to buy another heater (especially since it will only be used for a month and i still haven't gotten a test kit) My plan is to just let the tank run and then test it in a few weeks when I get a kit...Thoughts?


I would buy the water testing kit over the heater. Your bettas are warm and your tank will cycle, which is important. I would just worry about the shrimp getting too cold. You should check ebay, they have 100w glass heaters with a temperature control for $7+ which I think is a good deal. Those heaters run way too expensive in the stores.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Water Temp is up to 70 now, thanks to the lights that I am going to be switching out with florescents once it's cycled!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Water temp has peaked at 74 degrees! Wow those bulbs really cause the water to heat up!!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Day 2, the water is super cloudy, temp is at 76. I have two shrimp in, may take one out


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Day 4 Water is clear again
Temp is 76
I took one of the shrimp out (there were two) because I got a really high Ammonia reading between 4-8ppm
no nitrite/nitrate 
Bought my API kit, where is the expiration date on it?
Also picked up a 20 gallon long at the petstore i hate for 20 bucks
also tried to buy a HM that had it's top fin eaten off (obviously not by himself) and since he was 13.99 asked for a dicsount since I was going to rehab him, the manager refused to give me one, saying they would take him out back and rehab him (right...probably just killed him)
I thought it ridiculous since I was spending $60 there anyways but let her take him, as I couldn't afford it anyway.
This is the same store I took photos of dead finless betta in cup (obviously had been fought or mutilated) same manager
Probably should complain to petco again but they don't really care.
I'm just trying to take the best care of the bettas 
I have with my limited financial resources (laid off and just picked up a waitressing job..lol) 
anyhow....all my work goes into keeping a roof over our heads and giving our animals the best care possible


----------



## luvem (Dec 27, 2010)

I love the ping pong ball idea for a play toy!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Cycling takes FOREVER, I can't believe it's only been 5 days...time is ticking by slowly. I found out I have ammonia in my tapwater at 1 ppm (eek,) and the tank is showing between 4-8 ppm ammonia and no nitrite..yet

ping pong ball is a hit for sure!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

it sounds like you don't have a heater in there. If you heat the tank up to 80+ degrees, some people say it'll speed up the tank cycle


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

JK Fish!!!  No worms yet!
I just rechecked my test (I did it wrong ) and...
We have Nitrite!!! I think it's 1ppm but it's hard to tell the violets all look the same to me...
Yes I wish i had a heater in there (the fish are using all of them), I have been keeping the lights on 24/7 and they bring the tank up to about 76 (Def. have to switch those out when I get the fish in...)
Did I mention I got a 20 gallon that I'm going to split as well.. 
Anyhow looks like the cycling is working! Yay!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

that's awesome! So are you just going to have all their heaters plugged into the two tanks once you're done splitting and cycling them?


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

haha will that work?
I'm going to try to use one of my tetra 2-10 gallon rated in the ten gallon after it has cycled. Of course I would rather have a better "betta" heater but funds are tight. 
I was thinking I would seed the twenty gallon with bacteria from my ten gallon once it's established, split it three or more ways BUT I was wondering about how to do the heaters, Like if you can have two heaters in (one at each end of the tank) rated for lower than a twenty gallon? I am concerned about heat distribution also..But I may just end up buying a new one for the twenty probably.
I did read that it is better to get a stronger filter if you can, and I am debating what to buy for a 20 gallon long, any suggestions?
ANy how the twenty is a ways off getting set up-I will also have to buy or make a top for it (I'm thinking about one of those folding glass type tops, however i don't know how they have holes for the filter and heaters...I do have the light I'm probably gonna use which is just a long strip light form walmart I am planning on mounting above the tank as i want this tank to be planted-check out plantedtank.net) just gonna try not to kill the fish in the ten for now!
Then I may have some extra room for a couple more bettas!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

hmmm, that's a pretty good idea for both tanks, though i'd have a thermometer in both to keep an eye on how stable the temps are with those sorts of heaters in them. Hopefully the temps won't fluctuate too much.

I'm not really sure what sorts of filters would be good for the twenty gallon. I have a aquaclear 20 in my ten gallon, and it's set at the lowest setting, so things are nice, though I think the strongest setting would be too strong if you had a betta in that one section where the filter would be if you divided it.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Day 16 Ammonia 0 ppm!
Nitrites off the charts


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Wooot!  You'll probably be done soon~


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

day 18
0ppm ammonia!!
nitrite .50 ppm
nitrate 40 ppm

tank is clouding up again-ruhroh!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't worry about cloudy water, once it's completely cycled (almost there!), once you do your giant water change, it'll be clear.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

today
ammonia is reading between 0 and .25 ppm
nitrite is 0 ppm
nitrate looks to be 20 ppm or more

took shrimp out

did a 70% water change

tank is very gunky and cloudy since wc, as it stirred up the hornwort I have in there as well as the gravel

I put a bunch of plastic plants in there to increase the surface area for the bacteria so it'd cycle faster but want to take them out now..I am hoping there is enough good bacteria in the filter and gravel that I can do that

I am also wondering when I have to add my fish, the water looks so gross I don't want to put them in now..

I would also like to wait a bit until i get the proper florescent lights..
any idea on how long a cycled tank can live without an ammonia source?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not sure. If you have fish pellets or flakes, toss a pinch in a plastic bag, poke some holes in the bag, and try to sink it. It'll be just enough ammonia to hold it over until you're ready. Lol, as for the nasty water, just keep doing partial water changes, it'll clear out.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

really? I can do water changes as often as I want without losing the good bacteria?
The fish food is a good idea!
I'll post some pictures soon! Tanks!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah, course you can., that's why people can do fish in cycles safely. The bacteria isn't in the water, it's on the surfaces. So long as you don't scrub down the tank and do a 100% water change, you're fine.

I can't wait for pics!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

that makes sense!
tanks jkfish!
btw no worms, however I did find one in one of my critter keepers recently (blah) I think it was from the plants I got..


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I added one betta, however I am concerned, the tank smells sweet and rotting, I have now done two partial water changes
I am also noticing there is white splotchy mold looking stuff on the sides of the tank above and below the water line.
The water ph is 6.4 but it really seems revolting, I feel bad having my fish in there and am wondering if I should just tear it down and do a pure ammonia cycle instead
I have been googling this and can't find any answers except that by using raw shrimp I may have introduced saprolegnia into my tank (when the shrimp was rotting in the pantyhose it had long white hairs, looked like the pictures I found of saprolegnia)
ANy experiences or thoughts on my water/tank would be appreciated


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I tore it down.

After an extensive internet search I wasn't able to find someone's experience of what was going on with the tank favorably

I felt horrible for my beloved betta sitting in that nasty water so I took him out and tore down the tank

I did learn (and maybe this will be useful to someone in the future) that using a shrimp to cycle can cause saprolegnia

I also had brown algae cover my silk plants

Additionally having my hands in the water or even getting near the tank made my skin very itchy


I also had white looking mold spores in the tank and on the glass and hood above it

Now I really want to clean the tank and the plants that were in it and the heater that my betta is now using again in his kritter keeper

I have duckweed and hornwort and naja grass and am wondering how to clean them to kill off any bacteria there may have been in the tank (think saprolegnia) and also any way I can "clean" my fish other than freguent waterchanges and aq salt

I may try to cycle again using pure ammonia in the future but rigth now I am goign to stick to waterchanges (the floating plants really help keep the water clear of ammonia as well)

I'd rate the overall shrimp experience as "disappointing" and I'm hoping I didn't get an weird skin disease off it (or that my fish gets sick)


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry it didn't work out for you this time, and hopefully nothing bad will come to you or your fish. I'm pretty sure you can dip the plants in a light bleach solution for about a minte to get rid of anything nasty.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay, if anything happens I'll post it on this thread but likely things will be okay!


----------

